# heard of heritage cookware brand?



## Qwertyuiop (Oct 9, 2017)

My mom is planning to give me a cookware set that she bought from sears years ago ... the brand is heritage, I never heard of it.

I'm planning to move out of my mother's house later in the year and just started to look around to build my cookware and dinnerware as well.

what is your take on this?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

If you will need cookware then take it....if it turns out not quite your style then start putting together your own collection.
My best advice...try to stay away from "sets" in cookware as well as knives.
Sets will always have more than one piece that is useless for your personal style.
My kitchen is like the UN of the food world with pieces from all over...some are actually from sets (gifts mostly) that I auditioned and found worthy (the rest were re-gifted down the line).
Tip... never throw away a lid...they are easy to pack up and store in a box tucked away in a closet...at some point you will find yourself needing one for an odd size pan and you can dig thru your collection and BINGO...there you are!

mimi


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Oct 9, 2017)

flipflopgirl said:


> If you will need cookware then take it....if it turns out not quite your style then start putting together your own collection.
> My best advice...try to stay away from "sets" in cookware as well as knives.
> Sets will always have more than one piece that is useless for your personal style.
> My kitchen is like the UN of the food world with pieces from all over...some are actually from sets (gifts mostly) that I auditioned and found worthy (the rest were re-gifted down the line).
> ...


Yeah I agree on not buying a set of cookware or knives... Have you even heard of the brand? How good are they?

What brands do you recommend that is not the cheapest or crazy expensive ... Just good value for the money?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I did a quick search but it seems Heritage is a very popular word when it comes down to branding.
My favorite pieces are heavy (but not so much that I cannot lift when full) and easy to care for (hand wash and air dry).
Any idea what year those were manufactured?
The ad looks vintage and some of my fave pieces come from my Gma and are pretty old...have no clue what brand they are.

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

A few years back I had to replace most of my cookware and did buy a set (price and reviews were just too tempting) of Duxtop (never heard of them lol) and the saute pans as well as the 4 quart pot made it thru the audition process...the rest went to the college age Grands.
Still using a few All Clad pieces from forever ago as well.
The only non stick I use are treated as disposables and am not tied to any one brand.

mimi


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Oct 9, 2017)

flipflopgirl said:


> I did a quick search but it seems Heritage is a very popular word when it comes down to branding.
> My favorite pieces are heavy (but not so much that I cannot lift when full) and easy to care for (hand wash and air dry).
> Any idea what year those were manufactured?
> The ad looks vintage and some of my fave pieces come from my Gma and are pretty old...have no clue what brand they are.
> ...





flipflopgirl said:


> A few years back I had to replace most of my cookware and did buy a set (price and reviews were just too tempting) of Duxtop (never heard of them lol) and the saute pans as well as the 4 quart pot made it thru the audition process...the rest went to the college age Grands.
> Still using a few All Clad pieces from forever ago as well.
> The only non stick I use are treated as disposables and am not tied to any one brand.
> 
> mimi


my mom bought it 7 years ago from sears


----------

